# is this possible ?



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my friend says hes gonna hook up a turbo and a supercharger. i think he says hes gonna run the turbo through the supercharger. is this possible, because it sounded like bullshit to me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> my friend says hes gonna hook up a turbo and a supercharger. i think he says hes gonna run the turbo through the supercharger. is this possible, because it sounded like bullshit to me.


It can and has been done, at least one rally car has used such a setup in recent times. I've seen it on street cars before as well. Usually done with a fairly low displacement supercharger to enhance low end torque, with the turbos coming up in the midrange and top end. The turbos provide the air inlet to the supercharger so theres no chance of wasting turbo boost pressure. I hope he has very strong engine internals, such a setup can exceed 30-40 psi. Depends on the turbo boost settings and the supercharger pulley size, of course.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's possible but your talking about way over 10K to fabricate everything up. That doesn't even come close to adding in shop times to dyno and get everything tuned. Tell him to snap back to the real world and just turbo or supercharge his car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

We all know it's possible. Thing is, I think your buddy is talking out his ass and doesn't really know how something like that is set up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And really, with turbo and supercharger internal designs such as they are these days, doublecharging is not necessary. Either system alone will make for a powerful streetable car. More than 10 years ago, when doublecharging was first attempted, turbos were more peaky and superchargers were more low end, so it made sense back then . Now, it doesn't.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Mistu did it back in the days...*

they had a V6(least i recall it was) that was turboed then supercharged.. blower gave 6 psi.. turbo gave 10 psi... combined.. the engine received around 60psi of boost... amazing performances were acheived with thsi setup.. unfortunately.. the finely crafted internals simply could not function under these stresses and would fail after only a couple of runs.. it was meant for rallying.. and although it simply blew everything out of the water.. it also blew everything out of the engine compartment as well.. too often.. too far from the finish line to coast past it... keep in mind.. had they pushed their car past the finish line.. they had enough of a lead in most cases to actually win... but with reliability problems (never thaught id say that about japanese engines) that plagued this system.. its hardly something one of us mere mortals could juggle with daily... heck.. not even on the weekends...


... so great.. you pull 3 car lenghts on ANYTHING that pulls up besides you at a light... too bad your walking before you get to 2nd gear hehehe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

60psi of boost? WTF?

before posting a claim like that, I suggest you learn what you're talking about.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think if you run a super/turbo or any compressor in series the second turbo will compress the air above what the first one has.

http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/engine/113_0312_turbo/index2.html


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 60psi of boost? WTF?
> 
> before posting a claim like that, I suggest you learn what you're talking about.


i wish i had the article in front of my eyes..or scanned to show you... but one does NOT forget a number like that!


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

James said:


> i think if you run a super/turbo or any compressor in series the second turbo will compress the air above what the first one has.
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/engine/113_0312_turbo/index2.html


that backs me up though.. the part about coumpounding the boost.. multiplying it fomr the first to the 2nd turbo...

i guess i should have mentionned in my post.. that the blower ALONE would have given 6psi.. and the turbo ALONE would have given 10psi.. the way i wrote it seemd out of wack when i read it again hehe my bad.. but the final 60psi boost .. that i remember


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

did I say I was contradicting your statement?


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

James said:


> did I say I was contradicting your statement?


hehe no sorry.. was the only way i could think of getting that link in my reply..


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

There are people running around 60 pounds of boost in costa rica or puerto rico (I don't remember), but the engine lasts 2 or 3 quarter mile passes...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I gotta wonder what kind of intercooling is used to handle the heating of the intake charge in a turbo + super set up. Also, why would you want to boost in such a convoluted way, when larger displacement would get the job done better?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its actually not as hot as you would think. its actually cooler this way than using one turbo to get 60psi.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Ideally in a staged compression setup (in this case, 2 stages: turbo first, blower second), each stage has identical pressure ratios and an intercooler after each stage. This will maximize efficiency. Well, maybe not quite as the turbo and blower will have different efficiencies but thats the general theory.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I gotta wonder what kind of intercooling is used to handle the heating of the intake charge in a turbo + super set up. Also, why would you want to boost in such a convoluted way, when larger displacement would get the job done better?


good point.. but some race classes limit engine displacement... no idea why limit displacement but allow this type of inductions though..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Super turbo charging was implemented to bypass the problem of turbo lag before the invent of ball bearing CHRA turbos. There were a few dual charge cars released in the marketplace - Nissan Micra Super Turbo being one of them. I believe it ran some kind of sophisticated switching system rather than a compound system.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

Joel said:


> Super turbo charging was implemented to bypass the problem of turbo lag before the invent of ball bearing CHRA turbos. There were a few dual charge cars released in the marketplace - Nissan Micra Super Turbo being one of them. I believe it ran some kind of sophisticated switching system rather than a compound system.


that interesting enough... let alone in a tiny featherweight of a car hehehe


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It was the 80's - there were lots of 'interesting' cars in the 80's


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

Joel said:


> It was the 80's - there were lots of 'interesting' cars in the 80's


Like the supercharged MR2 that you could then add the HKS turbo kit.

IIRC someone is working on a turbo kit for the supercharged Mini as well.

Then there is this guy:
http://brpforum.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=95960994&f=37960994&m=172105259


----------

